# Who PO'd Who?



## SGilbert (Sep 18, 2018)

The spam posts have really been rampant lately. I wish I had that much spare time on my hands.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2018)

SGilbert said:


> The spam posts have really been rampant lately. I wish I had that much spare time on my hands.



I noticed that too! I wonder if any of the Admins would be more active in finding the spam!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 18, 2018)

Admin does its best. I can't do any work on this site at work (policy about using the internet for 'other' uses), so it has to wait until I get home. 
Today was unusual. The latest person posted 170 repeated threads. (Grrrrrrrrr)

You can help by clicking on the report link at the bottom of the post.


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 18, 2018)

Cheryl said:


> You can help by clicking on the report link at the bottom of the post.


Every last one of them????  No way, Jose' !


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 18, 2018)

I don't think you will get José to do that, either.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 18, 2018)

SGilbert said:


> Every last one of them????  No way, Jose' !


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 19, 2018)

There's got to be a way to vet (sorry, been listening to politics) new members or restrict new member posts.
4+ pages of spam just today!


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 19, 2018)

I agree. It is getting out of hand.


----------



## Lovely K (Sep 20, 2018)

I thought that I was getting all those Printer Driver stuff for free and they were awesome


----------

